# android netbook help



## megan1234 (Jan 6, 2011)

my friend purchased a craig 7" android netbook for her 10 yr thinking that the android market would be easily accesible for apps. unfortunently i am unable to figure out how to download even the most common apps for the netbook. i am thinking its just not possible. while doing research i saw some things about rooting. I am just a little confused, if a different os can be rooted to be used as an android phone is it then possible to root the netbook so it acts like a tablet? and if so how? also would it just be easier to return and the netbook and just pick up a tablet?
..... someone please help

***
i did find the SlideME Marketplace on the netbook it isnt responding apparently because the site is down. As far as i understand that is the android marketplace for the netbook. but ofcourse it doesnt work. i was wondering if an update was necessary to use it. so i went to the craigelectronic.com but it just keeps stating that the update failed. what can i do this poor kid cant use his christmas gift ....................


----------



## megan1234 (Jan 6, 2011)

i also found on an android forum something about replacing a rom with a HTC WWE but that thread was about a phone so is that something that is even possible with a netbook.


----------



## megan1234 (Jan 6, 2011)

ok well apparently nobody knows thank you anyways guys have a good new year..........................


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What's your question? Asking "How do I use Android" is like asking "How do I use Windows". It's an operating system. It's fairly intuitive.


----------



## megan1234 (Jan 6, 2011)

well no my question is not how do i use the android operating system. i have always had an android phone so i am familar with the system.

*my first question i asked was:*
if a different os can be rooted to be used as an android phone is it then possible to root the netbook so it acts like a tablet?
*my second question was:*
and if so how?
*my third question was:*
also would it just be easier to return and the netbook and just pick up a tablet? 
*Then i edited my thread after i did a little more research on the subject and asked:*
that since the SlideME market and website were down i was wondering if an update was necessary to use it
*then lastly i did a little more research and asked:*
about replacing a rom with a HTC WWE but stated that the thread was about a phone so i was curious if it is something that is even possible with a netbook.

i do apologize if it wasnt concise. i hope the edit adds some clearity 
thank you very much 
megan


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

A tablet is a touch interface device. I highly doubt the netbook has a touch screen display, so no, you can't turn it into a tablet. You may be able to root it. Search the XDA Developers forums to find out, but I don't see the point. I also doubt the official Android Market is available for the device, and that wouldn't change if you rooted it.


----------



## megan1234 (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh ok that is what I figured I just knew some things could be changed and I thought what she wanted me to do would be far fetched. But I thought I ask and thank you for the prompt reply. Everyone on this site is so helpful. Again sorry for the rambling on the first post it usually takes me awhile to explain what I'm saying lol


----------

